# Gunsmith reccommendation in Akron area



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Love to shoot, but I do not enjoy the mechanics of tearing my guns apart for thorough cleanings.

So I had my son in law who was fairly fresh out of the service take apart 2 semi auto shotguns for cleaning.......they didn't go back together as planned.......

Reccommendations please?

thank you


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bad luck said:


> Love to shoot, but I do not enjoy the mechanics of tearing my guns apart for thorough cleanings.
> 
> So I had my* son in law* who was fairly fresh out of the service take apart 2 semi auto shotguns for cleaning.......*they didn't go back together as planned.......
> Reccommendations please?*
> ...


Get a new son-in-law?

Seriously there is a OGF member/gunsmith is the Akron area I believe. I'll see if I can track him down for you.


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

Curtis Keith is an Akron area gunsmith( last I heard).


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

OK....CKeith&Co is his member name and phone is (234) 788-7337 and his profile says Akron.....Give him a call or send him a PM


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm

http://stevespages.com/page7a.htm


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

bad luck said:


> Love to shoot, but I do not enjoy the mechanics of tearing my guns apart for thorough cleanings.
> 
> So I had my son in law who was fairly fresh out of the service take apart 2 semi auto shotguns for cleaning.......they didn't go back together as planned.......
> 
> ...


Are they both the same or different guns? I did the same thing years ago and luckly my Grandad had the same winchester so I got his and figured out the re build. Most are similar to re assemble. What model are they?
You may find an OGF member with the same gun.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Depending on what it is, its possible to fix it yourself. If you describe whats wrong, someone could tell what you need to do. Could be much easier and cheaper than taking it to a gunsmith, but then again, it may be best to have experienced hands touching your gun this time.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

just go to youtube and type in "taking down the bla bla bla" you'll find something.


----------

